# Game 72: San Antonio Spurs @ Denver Nuggets



## KokoTheMonkey

* April 1st, 2005 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (53-18)* @ *Denver Nuggets (39-31)* 



Previous Meetings - 
Spurs 111, Pacers 98 


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


































































Kenyon Martin is listed as questionable as of Thursday night, but I think he'll be ready to go. Big game for both teams. For Denver, every game the rest of the way is big with a 3 team race for two playoff spots. For San Antonio, they have to prove they can keep pace with Phoenix and Miami and win on the road minus Timmy. Plus, a 3rd straight win over a Western Conference playoff bound team would be huge for momentum. Denver is 15-2 in their last 17 games, and they are playing very good basketball right now. However, they aren't untouchable. We have to go in there ready to play some serious defense, and we have to be able to rely on Parker and Manu for big-time performances. Plus, the bench is going to have to be big. I want to see a great game out of Nazr in this game, because he needs a serious boost of confidence. Being without Martin gives us a better chance, but it's still going to be a very difficult game to win either way. Denver is 25-10 at home this season, and I see flashes of our inconsistency show up in the later parts of the game killing our chance of winning. 






*Koko's Key's to Victory:*


- Ball movement. The offense is in full gear when we protect the ball and effectively move it around. Fingers are pointed at Parker right now.

- Bench play. Denver gets tons of energy and production off their bench, and we have to keep pace. Fingers are pointed at Nazr and Barry. 

- Bruce vs. Carmelo. We have to shut down Denver's offensive machine that is Carmelo Anthony. He's capable of putting 30 points on the board, but he's also capable of being held in check to 12-15 points. Fingers are pointed at Mr. Defense himself, Bruce Bowen.





I'm pretty excited about this game, but I don't see us getting a win. Denver's athleticism and depth is going to be tough to match, but if Parker and Manu feel like putting on a show through all 4 quarters, we can get a big road victory.




Prediction: Denver 97, San Antonio 91


----------



## ballstorm

I don't see the Spurs winning this one either . Denver has been on a roll lately and it will need a great game out of all our players to pull away from the Nug. 
Denver is a complete team and you have to defend every signle player . It is true that stopping Carmelo would be a good thing to start with . But preventing camby from pulling down 22 rbds would be another one . In fact , and it is not a surprise , our advantage is clearly in the backcourt , where Gino and Tony are bound to play a decisive role . Najera , a Rose type of player , has played well lately as well and will need a special attention in defense ...

Nuggets 95 Spurs 92


----------



## XxMia_9xX

the nuggets has been playing really well. i think the spurs can win it though, well hopefully. manu and parker has to step up again. i think it's best to have a fast pace game, with good ball movement. i'm really excited for this game, it's been ages since i last watch them play.... parker better play good!

spurs 97
nugz 93


----------



## SpursFan16

Rasho to score 20 

Hope Parker has another gooden.

Spurs 92
Nuggets 106

Although we have a chance, Nuggets have been good of late.


----------



## TheRoc5

cant wait 4 this gm real happy boubt our chances of winning... we almost one last time we played them and that was when we werent playing this good. we match up with them well. i would no 4 sure we would win if we had duncan but we dont but im optomistic so i say
spurs 91
nugz 85
key player tony parker or (sean marks)lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guth

Obviously this is a very important game, but it is even more important because it will be interesting to see how the Duncan-less Spurs play against the Nuggets. It looks like we will match up with them in the 1st round, and as a have said here before, I am still not sure that Tim won't miss some games in the first round. I think we can beat them, so tonight will be a good test to see if we will be able to survive a little without him.

I am also really psyched about the game because it is on ESPN so I actually get to watch it!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Kenyon Martin: Iffy for Friday 





> Update: Martin (strained rib cage) is questionable for Friday's game against San Antonio.
> 
> Recommendation: With the Nuggets in good playoff position, and with back-to-back games Friday and Saturday against opponents the club should beat without him, we expect the club to keep Martin benched until next Tuesday's game at Memphis.


----------



## TheRoc5

yes i hope he doesnt play today :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Kenyon Martin: Iffy for Friday


Wow. Ironicly, the Spurs have been really lucky with injures as of late. With Houston, Seattle, and maybe even Denver playing us with injuries, it looks like our luck is finally turning around.

Spurs 98
Nugz 93


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Wow. Ironicly, the Spurs have been really lucky with injures as of late. With Houston, Seattle, and maybe even Denver playing us with injuries, it looks like our luck is finally turning around.
> 
> Spurs 98
> Nugz 93


if our luck realy change duncan would b bak lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> if our luck realy change duncan would b bak lol


I think we should consider ourselves very lucky that his injury wasn't a career ending one. It all depends on your perspective on things, TheRoc5 :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We've had this kind of luck all season long where we end up playing a team missing one of their best players. Then again, with as many injuries as there has been this season, that probably applies to every team.



I'm not trying to underrate or undervalue Kenyon Martin, but I will say that Denver is still fully capable of beating us if he's not playing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Of course they are. Denver has been one of the best teams since the ASG. If the Spurs manage to pull this one off IN DENVER then I have full confidence that they will get the number one seed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

If there's one thing I hate more than early games it's late games. I'm going out of my freaking mind here! I thought there'd be more people on rite now besides me and Koko since it's so close to game time, but there's not and it's soooo boring! 

BTW, why can't we bet on this game, or half of any of the other games tonight?


----------



## TheRoc5

wo this isnt going so well... we just trading basket for basket and we cant keep up with this.. they have no d right now so we need to drive to the basket and our d sux right now we need to put in barry if our act dont get straight and i would also like to see marks
down by 3


----------



## TheRoc5

this sux why the heck r we playing like this were better then this... im very mad at our d... were not playing any d... pop needs to make a coaching move


----------



## TheRoc5

im lonely lol were not driving ot the basket and no d omg so far we deserve to lose...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

...deap breaths...


----------



## TheRoc5

deep breaths :curse: deep breaths :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

At this rate we'll lose by 20+ points. Absolutely disgusting performance thus far.


----------



## TheRoc5

i would love to b pop right now :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We need to stop settling for the outside shots and take the damn ball to the damn hole!

Off-Topic: Minne down by 4 with 2:48 left in the fourth


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry with the and1, thank God.

Edit: And he missed the free throw!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

ok no one can do it for us we need to work as a team on offense and deffense


----------



## TheRoc5

mass. cant even dunk a ball when the clocls not going


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Beno with back to back buckets, including a three. Now we're "only" down by 11.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Udrih with back-to-back threes, down by 11 with the ball because of an offensive foul

Off Topic: Minne down 95-104 with 1:30 left i nthe fourth. That game's pretty much over.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think we need to trade wilks(even though i like him alot) for a vetern cause thats what we need in situations like these or pop should put barry at point cause i no hes been in stuff like this


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We're not going to be able to trade Wilks. Teams can find third string PG's on the Free Agent list anytime they want.


----------



## TheRoc5

man we cant shoot :nonono:


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We're not going to be able to trade Wilks. Teams can find third string PG's on the Free Agent list anytime they want.


i no but i want wilks to play in the nba besides i think hes got more value then people think :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

wtf kinda kall wuz that


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> wtf kinda kall wuz that


The Spurs have been getting some ****ed up calls, but that's still no excuse. Spurs down by 15

Off-Topic: Minne loses 107-98


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

So now we're going against the Nuggets *and* the refs. On top of that, we're playing on the level of the freakin Hawks and Bobcats right now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So now we're going against the Nuggets *and* the refs. On top of that, we're playing on the level of the freakin Hawks and Bobcats right now.


It's still no excuse. Even with the calls the spurs should be up rite now.


----------



## TheRoc5

TheRoc5 said:


> wtf kinda kall wuz that


 :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Mike Wilks must have read my post. He's had two pretty impressive baskets.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> :curse:


 huh? Why'd you quote yourself?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anthony hit his head into Bowen and is a little shaken up. Maybe this could help some.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

YEAH! WE'RE GOING TO BE DOWN BY 30 BEFORE THE HALF IS UP! :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We suck. The refs suck. Everyone sucks but the Nuggets.


----------



## TheRoc5

there up by 18 this gm was over before it starterd.. im glad this gm wasnt up for bet cause i was playning 4 or 5 thousand... no penitration and no d so thats pretty much why were getting slaughterd o and the refs aint help either


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The reffs aren't doing too bad. Just a couple of pretty bad calls here and there. But yes, the spurs do suck.


----------



## TheRoc5

steven a is makn fun of rash errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Inspriring words by Pop, but I don't think the Spurs give a damn.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> The reffs aren't doing too bad. Just a couple of pretty bad calls here and there. But yes, the spurs do suck.


a few plus more


----------



## TheRoc5

only down by 12 lol i think we can win it :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

A 7-0 run sealed with Dion's three to end the quarter. We gada keep this up. Down by 12 at half.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, a good little spurt there at the end, and the game is back to within reaching distance. Still, things have to dramatically change at both ends of the floor. 



Where is Manu? Brent Barry? Nazr Mohammed?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, a good little spurt there at the end, and the game is back to within reaching distance. Still, things have to dramatically change at both ends of the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Manu? Brent Barry? Nazr Mohammed?


 Agreed. It's not just a couple things they are doing poorly at. They're doing horrible at every end of the floor.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Its good to see Robert still makes the same horrible fouls he did when he was on the lakers. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

well i feel a lil hope still but we need to get hot and play good d. our d is getting a lil better


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Now the officiating has gone in our favor a little bit, and we've got the lead to 10.



We just can't manage to get big stops.


----------



## TheRoc5

omg wut the the freakin refs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Its good to see Robert still makes the same horrible fouls he did when he was on the lakers. :biggrin:


Your posts tonight have been filled with such insight and knowledge.

In a less sarcastic note, the lead is now down to 10.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Marcus Camby is Tim Duncan on us tonight. He's completely dominating both ends of the floor.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Why aren't we able to get the lead below 10?!!?!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Why aren't we able to get the lead below 10?!!?!





That's just how we play on the road. We play catch-up the majority of the game and just can't manage to get enough stops and baskets on consecutive times down the floor. It's mostly mental toughness and a lack of focus.


----------



## TheRoc5

ok im going to catch my breath frm yelling.... were not deserving the win right now.. we have no energy and you no why cause were away with out tim so we dont try... hc may b more important for us right now cause of our youth and confidence


----------



## texan

Hey I just got home from the Wranglers game(arena football). How are we doing? I probably won't be frequently posting, because my computer has reached an all time slowness rate. Also I am going out of town(to SA) until Sunday, so I won't be here for the weekend, although I may attend the Spurs/Lakers game.

On a side note, mainly for Koko, in my tournament this weekend, we are playing at Randolph AFB and we play the Rohawks first. I'll tell ya all about the game and stuff if you'd like, and give you a report on your old team.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We managed to get it to singles! :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> Hey I just got home from the Wranglers game(arena football). How are we doing? I probably won't be frequently posting, because my computer has reached an all time slowness rate. Also I am going out of town(to SA) until Sunday, so I won't be here for the weekend, although I may attend the Spurs/Lakers game.
> 
> On a side note, mainly for Koko, in my tournament this weekend, we are playing at Randolph AFB and we play the Rohawks first. I'll tell ya all about the game and stuff if you'd like, and give you a report on your old team.






Damn, that's pretty funny. You're playing my old team on my old stomping grounds. 





Anyway, as for the Spurs, it's getting better. We played horrendous to start things off, but we've got our aggressiveness back, mainly Manu, and we're actually getting stops.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> Hey I probably won't be frequently posting, because my computer has reached an all time slowness rate.


 Atleast you're posting!

lead down to 4! Much better second half, but we are still playing pretty bad


----------



## TheRoc5

just win u thinkwere coming back were down by 7 with possesion and energy going the other way i will blam manu for this lose i can still feel parker trying to do good and pop needs to keep marks in but limit his offense and put barry and rasho in


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> just win u thinkwere coming back were down by 7 with possesion and energy going the other way i will blam manu for this lose i can still feel parker trying to do good and pop needs to keep marks in but limit his offense and put barry and rasho in


 Manu?! He's the reason we brought the lead to singles.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Woah! Did they say Devin may not be back for the playoffs? Please tell me I misheard.


----------



## TheRoc5

goo news bad news
goo news pop says he nos duncan will b bak before this season is over
bad news dont no if brown will b bak at all for playoffs


----------



## TheRoc5

man we down by 11 and times ticken away no far of us making a comeback


----------



## TheRoc5

we play the lakers tomrow i didnt even no that we had a gm tomrow man tonight we must win


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What happened to the comeback? We got it down to four but then let it fly rite back up to 11. We better pick up the pace or this game is over.


----------



## TheRoc5

this whole season i havent left my team when there losing but this gm.. im boubt turn it off


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Pop gets a tech because he thought the refs made a bad call. Too bad he was wrong.


----------



## TheRoc5

again refs made a bad call


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

WTF?! Najara caught his own airball and the refs let it go! Result: Denver gets an And1.


----------



## TheRoc5

can we nominate these refs for worst refs of the yr?


----------



## TheRoc5

well this gm is pretty much over we lost a bad loss we needed to play barry prob a lil bit more... we need to get home quick to be ready for the lakers this gm late at night will hurt us tomrow.. other news all our rival teams won and this gm is a just forget and prepare for tomrow


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> this whole season i havent left my team when there losing but this gm.. im boubt turn it off




It's officially turned off in my household. Just a bull-**** performance out of our team. The refs were responsible for getting us within 4 points, and so of course we relied on them to send us to the line for offense. A guy like Najera showed exactly what's wrong with the Spurs on the road: Heart. Najera doesn't give up on any plays, and he had several big baskets on us. Meanwhile, we're playing guys like Mohammed, Marks, and Massenburg who left their hearts in the lockerroom. 



Plus, we once again get crappy performances from Parker and Manu. Why can't they play good on the road? What the **** is the deal with that?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tonight was the epitome of pathetic.


----------



## ballstorm

Worst effort of the year , in front of the worst possible team . This loss means something . You're right Koko , heart makes the difference . Now Karl has done a fine job in Denver...We knew this team had a potential , and he just help them to realize it . I hope this rout help the Spurs to comprehend that they can't rely solely on their talent to win games .


----------



## DaBobZ

We've been dismantled tonight... Gotta step up tomorrow and beat LA


----------



## XxMia_9xX

gosh that game was horrible! on a game that i can watch them, they completely sucked. it was pathetic. none of their shots were going in whatsoever. even the really easy ones. it was frustrating to watch them sucked when u know that they can do a whole lot better than what they were giving. 

the nugz really played well though... tomorrow's game better be good!


----------



## Nephets

Well, we had to lose sooner than later.

At least we didn't lose by, like, 30, like we did at the start.


----------



## Darth Bryant

DaBobZ said:


> We've been dismantled tonight... Gotta step up tomorrow and beat LA



Well don't feel to bad about tonight. At least tommarow your team gets to have a little fun and an easy victory.


----------



## DaBobZ

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well don't feel to bad about tonight. At least tommarow your team gets to have a little fun and an easy victory.


I hope you are right, but it's a btb for us... it's gonna be a close game I believe.


----------



## ballstorm

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well don't feel to bad about tonight. At least tommarow your team gets to have a little fun and an easy victory.



Well , I would not bet on this ... A victory may be , but an easy one I don't think so .


----------



## Guth

Wow...I finally get to see a game and THIS happens? ESPN, you owe me a make up game

There is not a whole lot I need to add to what you guys have said...it was a terrible performance. Nothing like shooting a hot 30% from the floor...not gonna win that way...

I know I may be stealing Koko's job here, but in todays article in the EN, Johnny Ludden quotes Pop as saying that they are now, not only the hottest team in the league, but an elite in the Western Conference and I completely agree...George Karl has them playing in a way that it did not appear possible in the Jeff Bzdzdjkkexlic era....they are a team to be reckoned with....


----------



## Nephets

Yeah, the Nuggets are a great team, they'd get a top 5 seed if they had Karl at the start... so losing to them without our all-star PF, it's nothing to be ashamed of. We've been injury prone all season, and it would be very important to try to get first seed in the West, since Duncan + homecourt = dominance

Pheonix will lose at least two more games this season, while we need to win most of ours, of course, we NEED to win them all, but that's not too likely, but if it can be pulled off, it would be amazing, but nothing too surprising.

I'm happy Barry is actually getting in better, it took a whole season practically, but I was glad Pop was playing the "less usual" guys last night, it lets them get used to the court come playoff time. This remander of the season really doesn't matter, all we need to do is get the first or second spot in the west, and then becomes the season where all regular season records are no longer important...

If we face Denver without Duncan in the first round, I don't know how that'll go... I really don't, so, we'd need a miracle, but according to the coaches, Duncan should be back by then. I *really* hope so. Our entire season relies on him, and I know he's felt bad about these injuries he's getting.


----------



## LineOFire

I can't believe we got completely dominated. What a shameful performance on both ends of the floor. Duncan-less Spurs are really going to have to step it up on the road if we want to keep a good record going.


----------



## texan

After I got home from the Wranglers game on Friday night, I watched the end of the game, and damn we sucked! We didn't play with any energy or emotion, had horrible ball movement/control, and didn't get back on defense. Our performance was pathetic, plain and simple.

On a side note, I was really impressed with Melo. I hadn't watched him since the George Karl era began, and GK has really changed the way Melo plays. He now has better shot selection, drives more often and at least makes an attempt at playing defense. If he had started the year out this way, we'd be talking about how awesome Wade, Lebron AND Melo were gonna be, not just Wade and Lebron.


----------

